# Lookin for jobs



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Might get shunned for asking this type of question, but I want to find pressure washing jobs. Started my business (painting) a month ago, and I've done 3 projects so far. I have a pressure washer (4 gpm 4200 psi) but so far I've only used it to clean houses before painting. I want to get into some strictly pressure washing jobs, but I don't know where to start. I can keep the paint bids rolling in (or out, I suppose would be the correct way) but nothing for solely pressure washing. 

I know I probably won't get much before winter, but next spring I'd like to break away from just painting a bit. Any tips?


----------



## AlabamaPropertySvcs (Sep 13, 2012)

Try companies that have fleets ....dumptrucks , diesels etc.


----------



## Alabama Painter (Sep 4, 2012)

You can look into company's/Services that find leads for you. I would use caution as to which you use. I have used Service Magic and Networx.SM charges for each lead,I didnt like them very much.To many dead end leads.Networx charges a flat fee.I love them.Its 180.00 a month, no matter how many leads you get. I get around 4 leads a week.And do between 4 and 8 jobs a month thru them.If you use me as a reference you and i can get $100 credit.Just use Paint-n-Plus,in 35042 zip. Good Luck


----------

